# Chihuahua vs. Papillon



## krissy

Whats the difference between a Papillon and a long haired Chihuahua? I feel stupid asking  but they just look so much a like. I'm not even sure if many people here are formiliar with papillons.. Are chihuahuas smaller?


----------



## blossom

In my opinion, the only visible difference is the way the hair falls from the Papillion's ears. They're known for their ears. Long coated Chihuahua's ear fringes aren't supposed to be *that* long. But, that's just what I think. There are probably other differences too.
Hope that helps!  

Jackie


----------



## Vala

:wink: You mean the difference besides being a totally different breed, right?  Here, hope that helps the pic is one of a show papillon so the ones not so brushed might resemble chis more :wink: and I think those are the standard descriptions given by the AKC for show dogs..any variations in weight color and whatnots does not make a chi any less of a chi :wink: same with the pap. :wink: 










Description: The Papillon is a small, friendly, elegant Toy dog of fine-boned structure, light, dainty and of lively action. He is distinguished from other breeds by his beautiful butterfly-like ears. Paps are very devoted to their masters, with a hearty spirit making them desirable for show or companionship. Papillons are hardy and usually long lived. They adapt to almost any climate and are comfortable in an apartment as well as the country. They are good travelers. They love to be with their family. They are friendly, happy and eager to please. They rank the number one Toy Dog in obedience. 
Other Names: Epagneul Nain (Phalene is also known as Continental Toy Spaniel)

Height: 8 - 11 inches. 
Weight: 3 - 9 lbs. 

Colors: From pale lemon and white to rich shades of red, chestnut, deep mahogany. Tri's and black and white. 
Coat: No undercoat. Long, abundant, flowing and silky in texture. 

Temperament: Friendly, alert 
With Children: Yes, but not small children. 
With Pets: Yes, cats and small dogs, may challenge bigger dogs. 
Special Skills: Family pet. 

Watch-dog: Excellent 
Guard-dog: Very Low 

Care and Training: Weekly brushing of the coat. Trimming of the pads of their feet. Minimal bathing. Can obtain his exercise indoor, but loves to take walks outdoors. 
Learning Rate: Very high in obedience, high in problem solving. 

Activity: Moderate 
Living Environment: Apartments - Yes, but loves outdoors. 

Health Issues: Usually very healthy. Some problems with inadequate tear production, progressive retinal atrophy and patella's . 

Life Span: 13 - 16 years 
Litter Size: 2 - 4 

Country of Origin: France 
History: A very old breed dating back to the fourteenth century where he was know as the Continental Toy Spaniel. The CTS had typical Spaniel ears, (hanging down on the sides of his head). Today the drop eared Papillon is known as the Phalene (meaning night moth). Appeared in the United States close to the 19th Century where the erect eared became more common.

First Registered by the AKC: 1915 
AKC Group: Toy Group 
Class: Toy 

CHIHUAHUA

Description: The Chihuahua is the smallest breed of dog in the world and was named after the state of Chihuahua in Mexico. He is a graceful, alert, swift-moving little dog with a saucy expression. Two distinct breed types, one with a long coat of soft texture, the other with a short coat. Identical otherwise, both can be whelped in the same litter. Adored for his small size, the Chihuahua is a bright eyed, dainty dog who is perfect for apartment living. Most breeders recommend adopting a Chihuahua puppy between the ages of 4 - 12 months as he will be more mature and agile and not so apt for injury. 

Height: 6 - 9 inches 
Weight: 2 - 6 lbs. 

Colors: Any color or mixture. 
Coat: Long: Long, soft to touch, slight waviness is permissible. Short: Short, dense, soft to touch. 

Temperament: Bold, playful 
With Children: Yes, If children are gentle. 
With Pets: Yes, lives happily with others. 
Special Skills: Family pet. 

Watch-dog: Very High 
Guard-dog: Very Low 

Care and Training: Short haired should be brushed gently or wiped with a damp cloth. The long haired should be brushed daily with a soft bristle brush. Bathe only when necessary. Check ears regularly and keep nails trimmed. Should be socialized early. Minimal exercise is required. 
Learning Rate: High 

Activity: Moderate 
Living Environment: Must live indoors, but enjoys outdoor activity 

Health Issues: Eye problems, collapsing trachea and dislocating kneecaps. 

Life Span: Well into teen years 
Litter Size: 1 - 4 

Country of Origin: Mexico 
History: Discovered in Mexico about 100 years ago. The true origins of his ancestors is still a mystery. It is said he was bred from the small dogs know among the Toltecs of Mexico in the ninth century others believed he was the sacred dog of the Aztecs and thirdly there is a possibility he may have existed in Egypt some 3,000 years ago. 

First Registered by the AKC: 1904 
AKC Group: Toy 
Class: Toy


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

*papillon*

some people here (like my bf :? ) also think that a papillon is a longhaired chihuahua.....
i like chi's better :twisted: 

kisses nat


----------



## blossom

me too! totally! :wink:


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo

Here's a picture of our Fritzy and as you can see he is a long coat chihuahua. The hair of a papillion grows from the tips of its ears and although the hair on the ears is long on chihuahuas it does not grow from the tips but from the head and along the ears. They also do not have as full of a plume on their tails as a papillion. Different breed, much different characteristics.











And one of our breeders long coat show dogs "Demi":


----------

